# Unable to install ITunes (Bonjour Service?)



## Sparkle69 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've been using ITunes for a few years now, but for a few weeks, it's been reminding me of an update. However, when I try to update it, I get a message halfway through saying that the "Bonjour Service" failed to start. I don't even know what that is, and until I can get it to start, I can't update ITunes. Does anyone know what that is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a networking service Apple uses.

You may be able to start the service before updating so it won't back out. If you're running XP, go into Control panel>Admin tools>Services and locate the Bonjour service. Right click on it and choose properties and change the startup type to Manual.

Reboot (maybe you can just log off and back on?) and then before updating, go back into services and start the Bonjour service. Then with the service already running, see if the update will go ahead.


----------



## Sparkle69 (Jun 24, 2004)

I went to services, but strangely enough, Bonjour is not listed there. I wonder if I have to install it separately before I can download ITunes.


----------

